# My new dogs!



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

View attachment 271

This is Izzie!

View attachment 272

This is Jake! 
I am excited! I will have more pictures later as my camera broke and I am very sad about that!  I will get pictures of them together and everything. :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How exciting! You do know that when you have more than 1 Bull terrier it's like having lot's and lot's.:biggrin: When I got my 2nd one I swear it was like having 4. I have to give you alot of credit for taking on 3. Good Luck. They are really very cute!:smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> How exciting! You do know that when you have more than 1 Bull terrier it's like having lot's and lot's.:biggrin: When I got my 2nd one I swear it was like having 4. I have to give you alot of credit for taking on 3. Good Luck. They are really very cute!:smile:


Thanks! I also still have my sisters Mastiff/Pitt mix! I am almost always worn out!!  But I love them and everything that goes along with them. It's pretty great, I am starting them on raw right away.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahhhh yeah you have 4 dogs then Join the ranks of the the quad group haha:wink:! Congrats they are cute looking ones! I also have 4 not the same type but 4!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Just want to update!
Izzy has been introduced to my Owen and then to Titus (of which he has to keep away from in order to not get her knocked up! My sister is supposed to get him neutered soon! Yea!). All went well and I am supposed to pick up Jake on the weekend of the 4th and will update again as to how well that goes!  I am totally psyched! 
Also, we are having an influx of EBT owner surrenders around here and if you happen to know of anyone looking for one, or some, let me know. I can send you pictures of what we are getting in. Let me know if a male or female is wanted! We have more males then females right now, but that could change!  I might possibly be fostering some of them as well! 
Talk about having a busy summer!! But it's good for all of us!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm surprised that there are that many EBT rescues needing homes. It would seem to be one of the more uncommon breeds and you would think people would go to more lengths to research it before they adopt one. Maybe I am giving people way too much credit. Good thing there are people like you out there doing doggie fostering and rescue.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know, it's absolutely crazy! Our club which is use to handling 3-4 rescues at a time, has 9 EBT's to place, mostly owner surrenders. The economy certainly has taken it's toll on the poor dogs.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I found out around the 15th of July that Izzy is 'with pups'! Here are a couple of pictures of her as of the 25th. She should be due any day now. I am a little excited, and a little stressed/frazzeled!  She wasn't supposed to get pregnant! She was supposed to be seperated from Jake and NOT have babies! 
Oh well, what ya gonna do??


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck with the pups! :wink:Can't wait to see the pictures of them!:biggrin:


----------



## hankjmatt (Aug 3, 2009)

hello
everyone
I am new here too.
Hope everyone is fine.

Matt


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

Lovely pups!


----------

